# 4 cách massage mặt tại nhà không cần đi spa



## meomeomeo223 (8/7/21)

Việc massage da mặt đúng cách và đầy đủ sẽ mang lại hiệu quả tuyệt vời cho làn da. Nếu bạn vẫn chưa biết kỹ thuật hay cách massage da mặt  là gì, hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu và áp dụng ngay nhé!

Công dụng của việc Massage mặt

Massage mặt là một phương pháp tự nhiên giúp khuôn mặt bạn tươi sáng, khỏe khoắn. Tuy đây là một trong các bước chăm sóc da nhỏ ít được nhắc đến trong quy trình chăm sóc da. Tuy nhiên nó lại mang lại những công dụng vô cùng tuyệt vời.
1. Làm sạch da từ sâu bên trong
Việc massage sẽ giúp sữa rửa mặt làm sạch sâu trong từng lỗ chân lông nhờ vào kích thích chuyển động. Trong thực tế, rất nhiều sản phẩm rửa mặt cung cấp hướng dẫn thoa sản phẩm theo chuyển động tròn, sau đó dùng ngón tay ấn nhẹ vào da khiến sản phẩm có thể xâm nhập sâu hơn..

Hãy tập trung massage nhiều ở vùng chữ T trên mặt và gò má. Vì đây là nơi chịu nhiều tác động của ánh mặt trời nên tiết ra nhiều chất nhờn nhất. Cách làm này có thể mất thời gian hơn một chút nhưng hiệu quả đem lại vô cùng lớn.

2. Nâng cơ, tăng tính đàn hồi cho da
Massage mặt mang lại cảm giác thư giãn, giải tỏa căng thẳng và kích thích tuần hoàn máu tại vùng mặt. Nó còn được coi như một phương pháp làm quá trình lão hóa chậm đi, giảm nếp nhăn và làm săn chắc cơ mặt.

Ngoài ra, nếu bạn áp dụng các cách mát xa da mặt đúng cách giúp da cân bằng độ ẩm, giải phóng tạp chất và độc tố, khiến da tươi trẻ hơn. Hãy massage theo chuyển động từ dưới lên và vòng tròn từ trong ra ngoài. Nhớ không massage từ trên xuống để tránh làm chảy xệ làn da.

3. Loại bỏ mụn đầu đen khi massge mặt đúng cách
Nguyên nhân gây ra mụn đầu đen là do các chất cặn tiết ra làm tắc lỗ chân lông, từ đó bị oxy hóa và chuyển thành màu đen. Massage mặt lại có tác dụng làm sạch sâu nên hãy dùng kem dưỡng cùng toner phù hợp với loại da và massage trong 15 phút rồi rửa sạch lại với nước sẽ giúp loại bỏ mụn đầu đen hiệu quả và là cách trị mụn thâm mụn.
4. Massage giúp da mặt trắng sáng, đều màu
Massage da mặt máu lưu thông tốt hơn, kích thích hoạt động của tế bào, đẩy lùi các sắc tố đen dưới da giúp da trở nên trắng sáng, đều màu. Các động tác massage da mặt sẽ có tác dụng giảm quầng thâm, phục hồi và làm sáng da, giúp da bạn trông thật mịn màng, trắng sáng. Có thể thực hiện mát xa cùng với một số mặt nạ trái cây tự nhiên để đạt hiệu quả cao hơn

5. Áp dụng cách mát xa da mặt giúp hấp thu dưỡng chất tốt hơn
Đồng thời massage mặt cùng với kem dưỡng sẽ giúp các dưỡng chất dễ dàng thấm sâu vào làn da. Chỉ cần 5 phút mỗi ngày, sau một tuần massage, bạn sẽ thấy được sự khác biệt rõ ràng. Ngoài kem dưỡng thông thường, bạn cũng có thể dùng serum để tăng độ thẩm thấu cho làn da.

Các bước massage mặt trên đây rất đơn giản phải không các bạn. Chăm chỉ massage mỗi ngày để kích thích tuần hoàn máu và loại bỏ tế bào chết, lớp sừng cứng trên da. Các động tác massage này cũng giúp các cơ mặt vận động, tăng cường sự kết hợp của collagen và elastin, làm cho làn da của bạn trở nên săn chắc.


----------

